
Ask HN: What are the podcasts you guys listen to? - kyloren
Hi guys, just wanna know what are the podcast channels you guys listen to on a regular basis and how you guys are listening to it? iPhone or Anchor or some other app like that.
======
bigblind
I'm subscribed to a lot of podcasts, and I'm too lazy to copy the list, so
here are some:

Development related:

    
    
       - JavaScript Jabber
       - Turing Incomplete
       - The Stack Exchange Podcast
       - Software Engineering Daily
       - Developer Tea
       - The Google cloud Platform Podcast
       - Codepen Radio
       - The Changelog
    

Other podcasts:

    
    
      - Accidental Tech Podcast
      - The Allusionist
      - Answer Me This
      - Back to Work
      - Analog(ue)
      - Security Now
      - This Week in Google
      - Everything Sounds
      - Limetown
      - 99% Invisible
      - Cortex
      - Hello Internet
      - Reconcilable differences
      - Under the Radar

~~~
techthroway443
Do you listen to all this while you sleep? How do you find time

------
zhte415
[http://manager-tools.com](http://manager-tools.com)
[http://podcast.ft.com/s/listen-to-lucy/](http://podcast.ft.com/s/listen-to-
lucy/)

Visit URL once per week, download, listen. Focusing on what someone's saying,
I find important, so I listen at my desk, via laptop speakers, and don't
multitask anything. Then forward (via email) to any friends that may be
interested in the content.

------
arrmn
These are the podcasts I'm subscribed to:

Tech related

    
    
        - hanselminutes (Interviews with developers)
        - software engineering radio (Interesting software dev topics, but man the audio quality is bad)
        - a16z (Interviews with founders/devs topics range from mobile, VR, bitcoin etc.)
        - programming throwdown (About development)
    
    

Startup related

    
    
        - startups for the rest of us (Talks about bootstrapping your own startup )
        - the startup chat(Hiten Shah & Steli Efti talk about sales/marketing)
        - founders journey (Baremetrics blog articles in audio form)
        - rogue startups (Currently a really interesting series about finding a market and launching a WP Plugin)
        - Startup (Podcast about startups, every season 1 startup, great storytelling)
    
    

Other

    
    
        - the great debates (Comedy podcast, really funny)
        - surprisingly awesome (Explains why some seemingly boring things are actually cool)
        - 99% invisible (Talks about the "design" of all kind of things, really interesting)
        - reply all (Stories about the internet)
        - hardcore history (3+ h long episodes about world history e.g WWI)
        - serial (great storytelling)

------
noir_lord
\- [https://laravel-news.com/category/podcast/](https://laravel-
news.com/category/podcast/) (Laravel News)

\- [http://hanselminutes.com/](http://hanselminutes.com/) (Hansel Minutes)

\- [http://99percentinvisible.org/](http://99percentinvisible.org/) (99%
invisible)

\- [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/) (Software Engineering
Radio)

\- [http://www.laravelpodcast.com/](http://www.laravelpodcast.com/) (Laravel
Podcast)

Various randoms from the always awesome [https://player.fm/featured/web-
development](https://player.fm/featured/web-development)

------
SyneRyder
Check out Risky Business. Very well produced podcast on security / infosec,
both amusing and informative. They know what they're talking about and are
active in the industry. Makes me regret ever listening to Security Now:

[http://risky.biz/netcasts/risky-business](http://risky.biz/netcasts/risky-
business)

I'll also give a plug for Bootstrapped.FM:

[http://bootstrapped.fm](http://bootstrapped.fm)

~~~
lfx
If you like riskybiz, you can also try
[http://www.defensivesecurity.org/](http://www.defensivesecurity.org/) It is
more rough analysis of some events during the week.

------
ShirsenduK
The Tim Ferriss Show -
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/)

Learn from the best!

------
indiepop12
I usually find lots of good podcasts under "Software How-to" category.
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/genre/podcasts-technology-
softwa...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/genre/podcasts-technology-
software/id1480?mt=2)

------
tedmiston
My current favorites are Talk Python to Me and Startup School Radio.

I have a repo to share my summaries & notes by episode:

[https://github.com/tedmiston/notes#podcasts](https://github.com/tedmiston/notes#podcasts)

------
fitzwatermellow
Product Hunt podcasts. Lots of entrepreneurship relevant content: A16Z, HN, as
well as their own maker interview series ;)

[https://www.producthunt.com/podcasts](https://www.producthunt.com/podcasts)

------
kweinber
The best podcast I've found in years is Scott Carrier's Home of the brave
(homebrave.com)

Some of his episodes are the best audio pieces Ive ever heard.

I listen to my podcasts using Overcast for iPhone. I used to use Beyondpod for
Android. They are both great.

------
c10b10

        * Inquiring minds
        * Waking up
        * Hardcore History
        * Rationally Speaking
        * The Tim Ferriss Show
        * Very Bad Wizards
        * You are not so smart

------
dctoedt
Related question: _When_ do people listen to podcasts? I can't listen while I
work, and my commute isn't long enough to get through many podcasts.

~~~
karlshea
Bathroom/shower time, driving, laundry, smoke breaks, cooking dinner,
cleaning.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Those are all my thinking time. When else do we get a chance to just
cogitate on things? The modern urge to anesthetize ourselves with sound at
every opportunity to think, makes me wonder if we've become afraid to be alone
with our thoughts.

~~~
karlshea
Or you could only listen during half of those things.

------
viraptor
Android / Podkicker Pro

\- Techzing (basically HN-like talk)

\- Kalzumeus software (although it seems to be dead now)

\- Paul's security weekly (because of work in security)

\- Escape pod (great scifi stories)

------
blabla_blublu
Subscribed to : \- Snap Judgement (Story telling, with a beat. It's awesome!)
\- Criminal \- Tim Ferris Show \- Planet Money

------
BjoernKW
Business-related:

\- 99% Invisible

\- Britstrapped

\- Chasing Product

\- Freakonomics Radio

Other:

\- The Allusionist

\- Imaginary Worlds

\- Heavy Metal Historian

Plus some Dutch language podcasts to brush up on my Dutch:

\- Echt gebeurd

\- deBuren

\- Radioboeken

------
mandela
\- hidden brain

\- 99% invisible

\- radiolab

\- only human

\- planet moeny

\- criminal

\- from scratch

\- ted radio hour

\- talking machines

\- data skeptics

\- In our time (BBC)

Listen through Iphone podcast app during commute to work.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I use Stitcher to listen to most things:

\- This American Life

\- Serial

\- The Moth

\- Startups for the Rest of Us

\- The Business of Freelancing

\- Freakonomics Radio

\- The Fat Burning Man

\- The Dave Ramsey Show

------
jasdeepsingh

       - The Raywenderlich.com Podcast
       - Startup School Radio

------
tmaly
right now my favorite is Side Hustle Nation. It gives me some ideas for great
side businesses that I could start in my spare time.

------
selmat
-Econtalk

-Nakedscientist

-Londonreal

~~~
cpach
Econtalk is really high quality. Very interesting!

